# Long Island, NYC, CT, and NJ Sufferers



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

I have used this website as a resource for a long time. I also started my own site just for Long Island, New York, NJ, and CT IBS sufferers. You can find it at http://www.ibsny.org I'm trying to make it a staging point for meetings, events, and better communication for people nearby in the Long Island, NYC, NJ, CT area. I'm a 24 year old who is tired of not having anyone nearby who understands.


----------



## 23504 (Oct 14, 2005)

Can you please tell me more about your support group? Do you offer online support? I live in NJ and suffer from colonic inertia. Please respond to gerwyscag###msn.com


----------

